# Something for Nothing



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

For the military modeler, or for bored kids to do something. The instant Quonset Hut retrieved from a cookie package. This is T-man's Cookie Hut!

All you have to do is print some windows and doors and stick them on. 

Here, I used a brown and green and some freewheeling mixing.











HO Scale person is to the left, O is to the right.


----------



## N-gauged (Mar 27, 2011)

That's a pretty nifty idea.
Free or near free is the way to go.
And with that it's better than free because you got to eat the cookies first.
​


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You could mask them off and then paint it, then you'd have glass windows!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T-Man said:


> The instant Quonset Hut retrieved from a cookie package.
> All you have to do is print some windows and doors and stick them on.


You forgot Step #1 ...

*Eat the cookies, FIRST!!!*


----------

